# [Info] Artikel zu CANbus und serieller Kommunikation (RSxxx)



## Kurt (24 September 2005)

Hallo,

in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Toolbox (5/2005) beginnt
eine Artikelserie zum CANbus.

In der Ausgabe ist auch ein Artikel zu 'Zeitabläufe auf der seriellen Schnittstelle' konkret RS232.

www.toolbox-mag.de
Die Zeitschrift kostet 'nur' 10Euro.

Kurt


----------



## BadTaste (27 September 2005)

*Heftige Sache mit ToolBox*

Na 10 Euro ...
Aber vielleicht finde ich jemand der jemand anderen ein PDF aus dieser Zeitung gesendet hat dann bekommt man ja ein Jahresabo umsonst.....   Sachen gibts



> Die Verbreitung von PDF-Dateien und Routinen aus der Toolbox durch Dritte ist nicht gestattet. Leider kommt es immer wieder zu solchen Verstößen gegen das Urheberrecht. Wir weisen darauf hin, daß es sich dabei um eine Straftat handelt und wir gegen Zuwiderhandlungen strafrechtlich vorgehen.
> 
> Wir möchten Sie bitten, uns dabei zu helfen, solche Verstöße aufzudecken. Bei dem, der uns zuerst meldet, daß von Daten des Toolbox-Verlags illegale Kopien im Internet verbreitet werden, bedanken wir uns mit einem kostenlosen Jahresabo oder wahlweise einem Buch des C&L-Verlags.


----------

